
Deadly Sins of Enterprise Software [video] - andyjpb
https://blog.frankmtaylor.com/2019/11/08/the-7-deadly-sins-of-enterprise-software/
======
zwkrt
Note: requires watching a video for the actual content.

~~~
ardy42
I skimmed the video, and this looks like the list:

> Bleeding-edge-ism

> Data-hording

> Software Negligence [seems more like software _neglect_ to me, though]

> Copy-pastaphilia

> First-paging [basing decisions on easily findable info only, e.g first page
> of search results]

> Baby-Giraffing [focusing on the lowest-hanging fruit]

> Bandwagon-driven development

